# CHOLMONDELY PAGEANT OF POWER. JUNE 12th - 14th.



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

CHOLMONDELY PAGEANT OF POWER. JUNE 12th - 14th.

Click image for larger version. Name: cpop.jpg Views: 0 Size: 34.2 KB ID: 562


Click image for larger version. Name: header-logo.gif Views: 49 Size: 10.5 KB ID: 563




Once again the GTROC are booked in for the Cholmondeley Pageant of Power where the theme this year is "POWER"

We are promoting on our stand the '25 Anniversary Celebration' of the Nissan R32 Skyline Birthday & would look forward to all owners of "ALL" the R32's to attend.

That does not exclude all other models of Skylines & including the R35 GTR, so come along and join the fun!

This is an event for all the family, just look at their website to see all that is available - including the evening concerts.

It's the equivelant of the Goodwood Festival of Speed of the North

As usual we receive a discount as a car club & the discount code will be forwarded if you send an e-mail to "[email protected]"

Have a look at last years event footage on their website to see the R35 GT1 GTR performing.

I'm looking forward to seeing you there ...


----------



## PRETTYGTR (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi, 

I met you at jap fest is it possible I can get a stand pass for my gtr please? Thank you


----------



## AGellL (Oct 15, 2015)

** Realised this was last year **


----------

